# Windows 10 dirty restarts (auto shutdown-restart)



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been fighting random auto restarts/dirty restarts for days. I finally reinstalled Win10 over itself and that seemed to fix it for some hours but it came back. It's a 10 upgrade over a 7 pro that's loaded with a lot of apps across two hard drives. I've got an Asus Z87M-plus mobo and the problem occurs with the new Asus Win10 drivers, the MS default Win10 drivers and the old Win7 drivers. I removed the apps installed over 3 days leading up to the start of this with no success. sfc /scannow says it found problems but fixed them on the 2nd install. It found no corruption on the 1st install. I did break the 2nd install with a bungled Bitdefender install but daelt with that with a full uninstall with their special tool and then sfc fixed the bad files. When it was broken, I could not bring up Control Panel.

I've tried a safe boot, but since I can only run Chrome, it's hard to test it much, but it is stable in safe mode-I think. it tends to crash when I'm typing on a website in Chrome (like if I was on Win10 as I type this) or in Word but I'm in Win7. But it will crash just sitting there too with no typing.

*Now here's the question. Could this be my power supply*? On at least two occasions it shut down at the split second the central A/C kicked in. May have happened more times and I just did not notice it. The problem is I'm in Win7 now and it's solid. Win 7 never had this problem, not ever. Seems improbably that a new OS would be sensitive to power glitches. The lights do blink when the A/C kicks in. Only 14/2 and the service entrance is a long way away.

My PSU is an Antec earthwatts green 380, about 4-5 yrs old, so not a cheapie. I have a new cheapo spare, but it's a big hassle to swap if it's long shot. I don't see how a new OS would be taxing the PSU differently than Win7 plus under Win7 I ran Prime95 for a while and it ran fine. Got the cpu and I assume the PSU good and hot.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

It would be nice if we can examine the minidump file of Windows 10, if it had crashed due to some error, the evidence would be in that file.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

How/where do I find that dump?

Been on for a few hrs now with no crash. I set my overclocking back to factory but changed no drivers. Had one sort of hang with an error suggesting it was a VGA issue ("Video scheduler internal error"), but after downloading the Asus drivers (2nd time) on install it said "what you have is newer" and on closer inspection, it's the same thing. I think I have what Windows installed when I did a driver "update" under Device Manager.

Also, the A/C has been cycling with no crash. I also hung an iron on the same outlet as the PC since when it cycles, the power drops from 122 to 110VAC and that didn't rock the boat either.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the memory.dmp is located in \Windows.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks I'll look for it. However, oddly, no crashes today. Wonder what changed. Maybe MS did an update last night.


----------



## nioc98 (Dec 15, 2009)

pcguy9441 said:


> Thanks I'll look for it. However, oddly, no crashes today. Wonder what changed. Maybe MS did an update last night.


I had the same problem. It turned out to be a faulty cable (loose connection?) to my Dell monitor which has a separate cable for the camera. It still didn't make the camera work, but the autorestarts stopped...


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

My auto-restart cleared after I reset overclocking back to factory defaults - actually "optimized" defaults - on my Asus motherboard. Coincidence maybe, or MS fixed something with an update. My Win7 was always happy with the earlier OC'ing and seems improbable that an OS would care about clock speed.


----------

